# no inet socket available

## epsilon78

I have gentoo installed and I am trying to get the ethernet card up and running but I cannot figure out these errors:

```

warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file '/proc/net/route' for reading (No such file or directory)

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line92: /proc/net/route: No such file or directory

* Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

* Bringing up eth0

*    dhcp

warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

*            network interface eth0 does not exist

*            please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

*ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

```

I've searched around on these forums and found a few others with the same problems and i've tried the things they have done with no success.

Here is the output from lspci

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)

05:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

05:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

05:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)

```

here is my config for network options in the kernel

```

 <*> Packet socket                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   Packet socket: mmapped IO                                                          │ │  

  │ │                   <*> Unix domain sockets                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   < > Transformation user configuration interface                                          │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] Transformation sub policy support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                     │ │  

  │ │                   -*- Transformation migrate database (EXPERIMENTAL)                                       │ │  

  │ │                   <*> PF_KEY sockets                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   PF_KEY MIGRATE (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                      │ │  

  │ │                   [*] TCP/IP networking                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   IP: multicasting                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   IP: advanced router                                                                │ │  

  │ │                           Choose IP: FIB lookup algorithm (choose FIB_HASH if unsure) (FIB_HASH)  --->     │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   IP: policy routing                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   IP: equal cost multipath                                                           │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   IP: verbose route monitoring                                                       │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   IP: kernel level autoconfiguration                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   [*]     IP: DHCP support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   [*]     IP: BOOTP support                                                                │ │  

  │ │                   [*]     IP: RARP support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   IP: tunneling                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                   < >   IP: GRE tunnels over IP                                                            │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]   IP: multicast routing                                                              │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]   IP: ARP daemon support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                              │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]   IP: TCP syncookie support (disabled per default)                                   │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   IP: AH transformation                                                              │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   IP: ESP transformation                                                             │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   IP: IPComp transformation                                                          │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   IP: IPsec transport mode    

                          <*>   IP: IPsec tunnel mode                                                              │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   IP: IPsec BEET mode                                                                │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   Large Receive Offload (ipv4/tcp)                                                   │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   INET: socket monitoring interface                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]   TCP: advanced congestion control  --->                                             │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]   TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (EXPERIMENTAL)                         │ │  

  │ │                   < >   The IPv6 protocol                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] Security Marking                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  --->                                 │ │  

  │ │                   < > The DCCP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->                                               │ │  

  │ │                   < > The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->                                               │ │  

  │ │                   < > The TIPC Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->                                               │ │  

  │ │                   < > Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                      │ │  

  │ │                   < > 802.1d Ethernet Bridging                                                             │ │  

  │ │                   < > 802.1Q VLAN Support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   < > DECnet Support                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                   < > ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support                                                   │ │  

  │ │                   <*> The IPX protocol                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   IPX: Full internal IPX network                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   < > Appletalk protocol support                                                           │ │  

  │ │                   < > CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (EXPERIMENTAL)                                               │ │  

  │ │                   < > LAPB Data Link Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   < > Acorn Econet/AUN protocols (EXPERIMENTAL)                                            │ │  

  │ │                   < > WAN router                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] QoS and/or fair queueing  --->                                                       │ │  

  │ │                       Network testing  --->             

```

and here is the network card driver config

```

 --- Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)                                                             │ │  

  │ │                   < >   Generic Media Independent Interface device support                                 │ │  

  │ │                   < >   Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   < >   Sun GEM support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                   < >   Sun Cassini support                                                                │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]   3COM cards                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]   "Tulip" family network device support  --->                                        │ │  

  │ │                   < >   HP 10/100VG PCLAN (ISA, EISA, PCI) support                                         │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers                                            │ │  

  │ │                   < >     AMD PCnet32 PCI support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                   < >     AMD 8111 (new PCI lance) support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   < >     Adaptec Starfire/DuraLAN support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   < >   Broadcom 440x/47xx ethernet support                                                │ │  

  │ │                   <*>   nForce Ethernet support 

```

I am not new to linux but I am very new to compiling the kernel.  Not sure what to try next

----------

## Sadako

You should probably disable "CONFIG_IP_PNP", as that may interfere with the net related startup scripts, and unless you are actually using this machine as a router, I'd suggest disabling "CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER" too.

Also, are you going to be using ipsec, as you have a lot of options enabled which are pointeless if you're not?

----------

## epsilon78

no this machine wont be used as a router, a lot of the pointless options i enabled hoping one of them would be the solution

----------

